# Apex: Changing cassettes



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Noob Question:

For an Apex group, I'm wondering if changing out a 12-25 cassette for an 11-28 involves more than simply swapping cassettes? Will the rear derailleur require readjustment?


----------



## vettracer (Jan 12, 2011)

Since you are starting with 12 -25 cassette I will assume that you have the short cage apex derailleur as well. The short cage deraileur will handle the 28 cog but there are two things to aware of.

1) You will need to adjust the b screw on the rear derailleur to get the right clearance to the larger 28 tooth cog.

2) Your currnet chain may be to short depending how it was cut to work on the 12-25. Check the big chain ring, big cog, cross chain combination to make sure the current chain is not too short.


----------

